# Suns vs. Celtics 2/27



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (43-13) vs. Boston Celtics (28-28) 
America West Arena, Sunday February 27th, 2005










Previous Meetings:* 

*http://www.nba.com/games/20050128/PHOBOS/boxscore.html *


*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It's gonna be exciting to see how the reunion of Walker/Pierce is gonna do against a top team.... Is Nash gonna play???
My prediction (with Nash)
Phoenix 117
-
Boston 104


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> It's gonna be exciting to see how the reunion of Walker/Pierce is gonna do against a top team.... Is Nash gonna play???
> My prediction (with Nash)
> Phoenix 117
> -
> Boston 104


Yes it is going to be interesting to see them play again. Nash is out. Coach D'antoni said Nash is going to rest this game too.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Suns 120
Celts 105


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Well since Nash is out, i'm going to go with:
Suns 108
Celtics 102


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

That win over Dallas should give the Suns the momentum even if Nash remains out.

Prediction: Suns 118
Boston 102


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Watching this one on League Pass, Amare has been amazing in his limited minutes on the offensive end. It's great to see Phoenix getting him plenty of touches. D'Antoni risked keeping him on the floor and Amare fouls out with 8:00 minutes left, not sure if the Suns can make a comeback with Marion shooting the ball terribly.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Good game guys.. 

PdP


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I was screaming at my t.v. for D'Antoni to take Amare out when he got his 4th foul. Then he picked up his fifth and after the game D'Antoni said he didn't realize Amare had picked up his 4th. Just hire me to sit on the bench and I'll keep track of the fouls and yell at D'Antoni and advise him on rotations.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, the celtics are good, they really are! Antoine and Ricky killed us in the 4th!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

We need Steve back ASAP.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tough loss. I heard the refs sucked. We had the lady ref Violet or something. Haha.

http://www.nba.com/games/20050227/BOSPHO/recap.html


----------

